# convertir fichiers epub en pdf



## FB78410 (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai des fichiers epub que mon Ipad ne prend pas lorsque je les installe ; ai je fait une erreur ou dois je les convertir en PDF ?

<config>MACBOOK PRO 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Snow Leopard</config>

--
Merci à tous.
Françoise


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Ne connaissant pas très bien le sujet j'ai quand même réussi a trouver quelque chose, il y a un tuto un moment tu le verra .. J'espère que ca t'aidera  
http://www.ebooks-gratuit.com/forum/sujet-5496-pb-pour-convertir-epubpdf-avec-calibre.html


----------

